# Meet Pearl and Skai. (big pics)



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay so I went to Petsmart and Petco. I got one female from Petco, she's a crowntail. I named her Pearl. She's got a pearlish body with greenish/red fins. I thought she was beautiful so I had to get her. I think she has the metallic genes, which made me excited. 
The second female I got from Petsmart. She's a bluish green. More of a green, so I couldn't pass her up. I named her Skai. I took a few pictures, but they're in mason jars for the next week or so while I'm quaranting them and it's hard to get pics in there. But I'll post better ones next week once they're in the tank.

Pearl













































The last is my favorite. It shows her colors off. Yes, I know there's more of Pearl, she's my favorite, lol. And it was hard to get pics of Skai in the mason jar.

Skai (pronounced like the word sky)













































Okay, maybe there aren't more of Pearl, nevermind.

Hope you enjoy. I certainly am happy. I'm excited to breed Pearl with Merlin, don't know when though. I need time to feel better about it.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Forgot this one, it shows the black spot on Pearls head in between her eyes, I think it's cute. & I love her eyes, they're coal black.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks, I'm excited.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They are so beautiful!!! Congrats!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Nice!! Who do you plan on breeding them to? I think Pearl would be able to handle Merlin because she'd be faster being a crowntail. But your chocie.

LOVE THEM!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

This is how I'm keeping them for the week. I set up the tank how it will be when they're in it. The side they're on is theirs.









& thanks Drama!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Nice!! Who do you plan on breeding them to? I think Pearl would be able to handle Merlin because she'd be faster being a crowntail. But your chocie.
> 
> LOVE THEM!!!


Yes I plan on breeding Merlin and Pearl, I also want to breed Pearl and Blue because she has that metallic gene, and I think that it would be awesome if I got some purple metallic, triband whatever you called them bettas, lol. I also want to breed Skai with Fishy, I think it would be interesting to breed green with Blue/red.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> Yes I plan on breeding Merlin and Pearl, I also want to breed Pearl and Blue because she has that metallic gene, and I think that it would be awesome if I got some purple metallic, triband whatever you called them bettas, lol. I also want to breed Skai with Fishy, I think it would be interesting to breed green with Blue/red.


 
I would want some of Merlin and Pearls fry!! Purple and green don't breed very true but they'll be beautiful no matter what!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

AW!! They are adorable and GORGEOUS! Congrats! I can't wait to get my own little girlie. :-D


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Love


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

lil cutie piessss


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> Thanks guys!


When are you gonna breed them? I'm dying to know!!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

LOVE the crowntail. She kind of reminds me of Gabriel (although the colors are different in the tails).
Her and Merlin should make very gorgeous fry!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> When are you gonna breed them? I'm dying to know!!


Hmm, I dunno. I have to quarantine Pearl don't I? Then condition them? How do you think I should go about it? The sooner the better, lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Quarrantining would be a good idea and so would conditioning.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

So that's what? 3 weeks taken up right there? I don't exactly get conditioning, lol.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

So during conditioning, they get separated, and I feed them bloodworms & pellets a little more than I usually feed them right? I wonder if I could hatch some of the brine shrimp to feed them too.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> So that's what? 3 weeks taken up right there? I don't exactly get conditioning, lol.


I don't either but it works!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay, well when I'm conditioning, I'll use those two mason jars that Pearl and Skai are in right now.


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

Vikki, the girls are beautiful! Also the tank looks great. I love the idea of big seashells as hiding spots. 
Pearl looks especially stunning. I can't wait to see pics of her and Merlin's fry! Congrats.


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Omg im jealous of Pearl I really want to find one like her Im searching though I won't give up =]!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I think I was lucky to find her. Ahh just fate, lol. She is gorgeous. I'm so happy to call her mine.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay, so the girls are settling in and they're colors have brightened up alot. Pearl is just, well beautiful. Skai is now rubbing off on me, I think she is gorgeous too. She has turned green, with a bit of bluish color. And her anal fin has orange in it, it's beautiful. I can't wait to put her in an actual tank so that I can get some better pictures.

Oh and updates on the other babies.
I noticed Merlin had a pinhole in his fin, so I put him in the punch bowl with some aquarium salt and JFE for treatment. I'll try to treat him up until I breed him with Pearl. Pearl and Skai are in quarantine till about Friday, then I'll take Skai and put her in the 10 gallon split with Blue and Fishy. As of right now, Fishy is in the middle of the 10 gallon, Blue is on the right. Merlin is in the bowl & Ember is in the one gallon. The girls are in their mason jars just sitting in an empty tank. So once I put Merlin in the mason jar Skai is in, Skai will go on the left side of the 10 gallon split in 3. I want to breed her with Fishy, so I'm putting her next to him for now.
Whew, that was alot, lol.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Sounds like a lot of rearranging lol! And congrats on the new girls!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Beautiful girls Vikki!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks Neenjar!!


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Hope your breeding works out this time LOL and good luck!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

GOOD LUCK! lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yep, thanks. But no breeding for another couple weeks.


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

LOL i can't wait to see the fry they would look awesome ;]


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

They. Are. ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks!! =D


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

No problem!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Hey, I got some new pics of Skai up. They're in the album The Girls


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'll check it out.


----------

